# Great Central Railway, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is a collection of various photos I have taken of the Great Central over the years. There is (or should i say was) much more to see than this, but these are the only photos i can find at the moment. Please excuse the quality of some, they had to be scanned from old prints. At some point i may also post some pics of the various relics i have from this line if anyone is interested. 
Much of what is shown in the following pictures is now destroyed 






Leicester Central Station, 1999





The bridges which would have lead to the goods yards, 1999





An abandoned wagon, 1999





Braunstone gate bridge, 1999





This and the following photos were taken around the areas which were the old railway yards, 2000













































Me climbing one of the floodlights, spring 2004





Walking the tracks, spring 2004


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 7, 2008)

OOh old rail stuff, I love this type of industrial waste.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 8, 2008)

sheep2405 said:


> OOh old rail stuff, I love this type of industrial waste.



Yeh, me too. 
Great building, the central station. Love the arched bit and what looks like windows under the bridge in pic 4.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Feb 8, 2008)

I bet theres fantastic veiws from that tower in pic 2


----------



## smileysal (Feb 8, 2008)

Love all stuff to do with railways, old stations, old bridges, anything. Love the old parcel depot building, has that gone now? 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## RobM (Feb 8, 2008)

It is a shame that a lot of what you have posted picture wise has now gone. All the railway track, poles, ladders etc have gone, the old buildings and graffiti near Upperton Road have gone, all part of the great new development of an access road into the city centre. Braunstone Gate bridge has been closed off for sometime as well, as it is deemed to dangerous to be part of the cycleway as the council don't maintain it and I get the impression they are just waiting for it to start falling down when they will fully demolish it

I used to cycle along the cycleway and enjoyed exploring it all, but nothing there now


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Love the old parcel depot building, has that gone now?



Happily thats still there, though its in a right state at the moment 

Myself and Stellauk took a walk down the line this morning. Its pretty much as RobM says, not as much to see as there once was. 

Anyway here is some pics of items i have in my railway collection from the Great Central in Leicester. 





LNER telegraph insulators





A British Transport Commission cup





A London & North Eastern Railway cup





Milepost 106 (laying down because it is awaiting a repaint!)





British Railways push bar from a carriage door window





Not sure what this item is!





London, Midland & Scottish Railway axle-box cover 





These are some of the id numbers from the yard Lamps at Leicester


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 8, 2008)

Great photos!

I'm not far from the Great Central line in Rugby. Might have a wander.

Lots of talk about reopening some parts of it at the moment to remove congestion on lines from London to the Midlands and NW.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 8, 2008)

Somewhere my Dad has an 1930s LNER wagon plate that my Aunt found.


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 8, 2008)

allways had this niggling thought your avatar must be the GCR


----------



## Labb (Jun 1, 2009)

I do like these pictures. Walking along an old railway track with the tracks still being there is great.


----------

